# Disc grinder accessory question



## PeterT (May 3, 2020)

I have a small Makita I've mostly used with 4.5" cutoff discs. The disc is held by a kind of a washer under the disc & on the top side a threaded nut that uses their pin wrench to tighten. Today I installed a plastic body sanding disc. It is threaded for the shaft thread but you can't use either washer or nut which I found odd. Sorry didnt take a pic when installed. The direction it is threaded & motor direction means it is tightening, not loosening. But that was kind of the problem. It was a bugger to remove. It might be specific to my grinder but any input advice on this? Do they all only screw on like this?


----------



## PeterT (May 3, 2020)

We have a nasty old cooking tray that 'may' have seen some unintended extra time in a BBQ. It is 'grandma' generation which means it has seen use but has lots of metal. Today's assignment was to use every power tool in my arsenal. I probably consumed more kilowatts than what  could buy a new one for but whats the fun in that? I wasn't after high luster, just getting rid of what has to be the most stubborn temperature seared crud I ever dealt with. Kind of has the aesthetics of a Japanese knife don't you think? LOL


----------



## Bofobo (May 3, 2020)

Grease the threads first.


----------



## PeterT (May 3, 2020)

These styles have a cup recess & looks thinner in the middle, maybe the washer/nut system will work.
https://www.amazon.ca/Abrasive-Grin..."+disc+grinder+sanding&qid=1588555902&sr=8-15
https://www.amazon.ca/Premium-Zirco...5"+disc+grinder+sanding&qid=1588556058&sr=8-6


----------



## DPittman (May 3, 2020)

Its looks like you got your pan pretty clean but in case you have never used scotch Brite pad wheels,  I think they are awesome for that sort of thing. They won't remove metal like an abrasive/ sanding wheel wheel and get right down to the metal.  I use them to clean gasket surfaces like engine heads  transmission seals, etc.


----------



## PeterT (May 3, 2020)

Thanks. I'm just looking at those online as we speak. I think I'm going to order a few to try. I'm familiar with the babies in Dremel size & they are so nice for removal & blending. Much more conformable to surfaces & nooks & crannies too.


----------



## Chicken lights (May 3, 2020)

The 2” 3M roloc discs work awesome. Walter makes a kick butt starter kit, too


----------



## PeterT (May 3, 2020)

Are roloc clones worth it? I'm a 3M fan boy but man the prices are up there

https://www.amazon.ca/DUROPEAK-10Pa...s=3m+roloc+holder&qid=1588563669&s=hi&sr=1-21


----------



## Janger (May 5, 2020)

Maybe this assorted package?

2 inch Roloc Quick Change Discs Set， 60Pcs Sanding Discs 1Pcs 1/4" Holder, for Die Grinder Surface Prep Strip Grind Polish Finish Burr Rust Paint Removal，Surface Conditioning Discs

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07W4HX8SW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_ASxSEbRS0MEKQ

I was looking at a 3M assortment $140...

Alex put me on to the 3M exl wheels which are great for deburring.


----------



## Janger (May 5, 2020)

3M assortment 

https://can01.safelinks.protection....8S+bcHzhVjQQmUsOEVheW/+HpI691zoSw=&reserved=0


----------



## PeterT (May 5, 2020)

Yes the amazon clones are similar to what I was looking at. Comments seem to range between 'don't last as long' to 'almost as good' against the big brand. But for the price difference its worth a shot. You can get a box of 3M discs for a better price but I don't need 100 pcs of 60 grit so I'll dabble for a while.

ps - I finally broke down & ordered one of these. I've got batteries  from my other Milwaukee cordless tools & so far I have been very happy with the brand. KMS was cheaper than Amazon but seems like they keep running out of stock in Calgary & its order + pick up type deal. So I dropped another 10$ to have it shipped. I don't have a big compressor to drive a pneumatic. Electric right angle die grinders are actually few & far between.
https://www.kmstools.com/milwaukee-m12-fuel-1-4-right-angle-die-grinder-173018


----------



## Chicken lights (May 5, 2020)

Right angle die grinders work really well with a zip disk for cutting stuff, too. Get the little arbor and 2” or 3” zip disks. Really handy where you can’t fit a full size grinder


----------



## Janger (May 5, 2020)

Yeah today I bought an angle air tool from them. The milwaukee I'm sure is very nice. I just got one of the magnum ones. Turns out KMS has roloc discs too - I can only seem to find them if I search. The selection was pretty picked over but I got a few of various flavors. 

https://www.kmstools.com/search/results?inc_subcat=1&search_in_description=&keyword=roloc


----------



## Marc Moreau (May 5, 2020)

PeterT said:


> These styles have a cup recess & looks thinner in the middle, maybe the washer/nut system will work.
> https://www.amazon.ca/Abrasive-Grinders-Flaking-Materials-Removal/dp/B07K19L38B/ref=sr_1_15?keywords=4.5"+disc+grinder+sanding&qid=1588555902&sr=8-15
> https://www.amazon.ca/Premium-Zirconia-Alumina-Conical-10-Pack/dp/B07FSY8X57/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=4.5"+disc+grinder+sanding&qid=1588556058&sr=8-6


I am waiting for the top link the  down one I receive those and work very good and the price was cheap Amazon don't like my comment's so they don't show them for the price of one Walter I think I get 10 for the same price.  But I wait for the next one purple. This materiel work good usally but they burn fast.


----------



## PeterT (May 5, 2020)

Just happened to notice KBC sale flyer. The 2" sanding discs are quite a bit cheaper than KMS but its 50 box qty. Similarly the conditioning discs. I remember buying Superior brand belts for my hobby 1x42 machine & it was OK. Nothing steller but not bad. Prices are all over the map on this stuff.
https://www.kbctools.ca/customer/docs/SKUDocs/cMay2020_SaleFlyer.pdf


----------



## YYCHM (May 5, 2020)

I wish you hadn't posted that link.  Soo much stuff I can't afford


----------



## Tom O (May 5, 2020)

( you can always borrow ) besides it is usually purchase one tool at a time!


----------



## John Conroy (May 6, 2020)

I use both types in the links in post #4, extensively. The flap discs are much more useful than a hard grinding disc, they remove metal much faster and leave a better finish. I use them to de-bur, quickly smooth welds and remove weld spatter. The woven discs in the second link are great for removing rust, paint and mill scale without removing metal. I buy the cheap ones on Amazon and they work nearly as well as 3M. The 3M ones are ridiculously expensive. For the 2 inch Roloc discs I use a right angle SnapOn air grinder that I've had for a million years and I still have about half of a box of 100 brown (coarse) 3M Roloc discs that I bought years ago. I buy the cheap fine grit Roloc discs on Amazon, they are not as good as 3M but again way cheaper.

The Milwaukee right angle grinder would be nice, the air powered ones use a ton of air and you need a high volume compressor to keep up with them. Milwaukee seems to have the best selection of different cordless tools. My cordless stuff is Bosch and they don't offer a small right angle grinder but I do have their 5 inch disc grinder that works great.

 I also have 3 other corded 4 and 4.5 inch angle grinders. I keep different type discs on each one. A thin cur off wheel on the cordless,  a flap disc, a cup style wire brush and a woven disc on the corded ones. The corded grinders are so cheap from PA that I don't use name brand ones anymore. I just buy the el cheapo ones and they last for years. I do have one Makita that is about 40 years old but one of my PA ones is 25 years old and still going strong at 1 fifth the price.


----------



## DPittman (May 6, 2020)

John Conroy said:


> I use both types in the links in post #4, extensively. The flap discs are much more useful than a hard grinding disc, they remove metal much faster and leave a better finish. I use them to de-bur, quickly smooth welds and remove weld spatter. The woven discs in the second link are great for removing rust, paint and mill scale without removing metal. I buy the cheap ones on Amazon and they work nearly as well as 3M. The 3M ones are ridiculously expensive. For the 2 inch Roloc discs I use a right angle SnapOn air grinder that I've had for a million years and I still have about half of a box of 100 brown (coarse) 3M Roloc discs that I bought years ago. I buy the cheap fine grit Roloc discs on Amazon, they are not as good as 3M but again way cheaper.
> 
> The Milwaukee right angle grinder would be nice, the air powered ones use a ton of air and you need a high volume compressor to keep up with them. Milwaukee seems to have the best selection of different cordless tools. My cordless stuff is Bosch and they don't offer a small right angle grinder but I do have their 5 inch disc grinder that works great.
> 
> I also have 3 other corded 4 and 4.5 inch angle grinders. I keep different type discs on each one. A thin cur off wheel on the cordless,  a flap disc, a cup style wire brush and a woven disc on the corded ones. The corded grinders are so cheap from PA that I don't use name brand ones anymore. I just buy the el cheapo ones and they last for years. I do have one Makita that is about 40 years old but one of my PA ones is 25 years old and still going strong at 1 fifth the price.


Yes I've had a cheap Princess Auto grinder for about 20 years and have used it hard. For the first 5 years or so I was mad at myself that I hadn't bought a more expensive better quality grinder from the start, but in the last 15 years or so I've changed my tune to " that grinder was a good buy".


----------



## Chicken lights (May 10, 2020)

I’ve had a cheap Blue Point right angle die grinder for a lot of years. Today it just didn’t have any power to cut. I ordered in an IR 5102MAX die grinder awhile ago, as a replacement. That thing has some nuts. I like it


----------



## Marc Moreau (May 10, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> View attachment 9031
> I’ve had a cheap Blue Point right angle die grinder for a lot of years. Today it just didn’t have any power to cut. I ordered in an IR 5102MAX die grinder awhile ago, as a replacement. That thing has some nuts. I like it


I like IR they are good air tool .


----------



## Chicken lights (May 10, 2020)

Marc Moreau said:


> I like IR they are good air tool .









I’m probably 75% IR now, those stubby 1/2” guns are sweet. Not as much power but man they fit in tight spots a lot better.


----------



## Marc Moreau (May 10, 2020)

My 1/2 impact is a quiet model strong and less noisy for my neighbour.


----------



## Chicken lights (May 10, 2020)

Marc Moreau said:


> My 1/2 impact is a quiet model strong and less noisy for my neighbour.


Do you ever use a 3/8” gun? I keep looking at the battery powered ones from Snap On or Milwaukee but can’t decide if it would get used enough 
I had a 3/8” gun years ago and I’d grab it, it wouldn’t budge the bolt, so I’d grab the 1/2”. After awhile I just grabbed the 1/2” first. 
My 3/4” gun doesn’t get used much but when I need it, it’s nice to have


----------



## Marc Moreau (May 10, 2020)

I have a 3/8 aircat this little impact is very powerful.


----------



## Dabbler (May 11, 2020)

A note about cutoff disks:  I found a way to use them more safely....  I bough a variable speed 4" grinder, and slowed down the disk to about half speed....  that is around a quarter of the stored energy in the disk.  I found it doesn't slow cutting much, and there is less chance of it doing something you don't want it to.

If it does shatter (I've only had one shatter ever), that's a lot less energy to do harm with....


----------



## Janger (May 26, 2020)

Hi guys. I've been finishing aluminium lately. I bought 3M roloc discs from KMS at ~$2 each they are pricey. Work well. My angle grinder - the magnum on the left, is 22Krpm and sounds like a dental drill from OUTSIDE the garage my spouse says. To spare me, her, and the neighbors I bought the Chicago Pneumatic CP9106QB quiet grinder - on the right. It's 3 times the price of the magnum - actually almost 4. it's quite a bit quieter and also slower at 18K RPM. adjustable speed. It's nice to use for sure.

Anyway I wanted to have the magnum running the medium grit wheel and the CP running the fine wheel. KMS ran out of arbors so I decided to have a go at just printing one. I found something on thingiverse and converted it to have a 1/4 shaft also plastic printed. I printed with 5 perimeters (layers on the exterior of the part) and 70% infill. That lasted 30s in the grinder till I bumped it and it sheared right off. So I tried again - this time with 17 perimeters and no infill just solid all the way. That has lasted an evening of work so it seems to be ok. It's there in the picture. If you're keen to print one I can share the design. It would be better to have a metal shaft with a threaded on bolt holding the arbor.


----------



## PeterT (May 26, 2020)

John I owe you some pics of my initial messing around with Milwaukee cordless right angle grinder. I'm very impressed with both the grinder & the abrasive pads. Looks like you are  already set up for pneumatic.

I also tried one of these Roloc kind of rubberized bristle discs. White = 120 grit which is what I bought. Green & yellow are coarser. Anyways it does a fantastic job of blending & feathering especially curved surfaces but flat too. I bought 3M because I couldn't find clone of correct diameter/configuration. KMS sells similar 3M on sale but I think 3" & a center hole so must require some kind of intermediate arbor vs integral Roloc.
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B002P50DS2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Janger (May 26, 2020)

Peter I'd like to see those pictures of your milwaukee and the results of the rubberized bristle disc. Thanks. 

Here is the model for the bolt type arbor. You can see it's all perimeter layers and there is no infill in a honeycomb or other pattern. I'm printing these today. I'll post some results...


----------



## Marc Moreau (May 26, 2020)

PeterT said:


> John I owe you some pics of my initial messing around with Milwaukee cordless right angle grinder. I'm very impressed with both the grinder & the abrasive pads. Looks like you are  already set up for pneumatic.
> 
> I also tried one of these Roloc kind of rubberized bristle discs. White = 120 grit which is what I bought. Green & yellow are coarser. Anyways it does a fantastic job of blending & feathering especially curved surfaces but flat too. I bought 3M because I couldn't find clone of correct diameter/configuration. KMS sells similar 3M on sale but I think 3" & a center hole so must require some kind of intermediate arbor vs integral Roloc.
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B002P50DS2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


$ 18.69  ???? each  ????


----------



## Chicken lights (May 26, 2020)

Marc Moreau said:


> $ 18.69  ???? each  ????


No way, $3-5 each at Napa, if I remember right


----------



## PeterT (May 26, 2020)

Post a link for 3-5$
This is cheaper than amazon but still 14$. 
https://www.napacanada.com/en/p/MMM07528

The 10 per box on ebay are less but no way I can use that many. I should try some of the autobody suppliers but I think still hit & miss whose open


----------



## Janger (May 27, 2020)

Janger said:


> Hi guys. I've been finishing aluminium lately. I bought 3M roloc discs from KMS at ~$2 each they are pricey. Work well. My angle grinder - the magnum on the left, is 22Krpm and sounds like a dental drill from OUTSIDE the garage my spouse says. To spare me, her, and the neighbors I bought the Chicago Pneumatic CP9106QB quiet grinder - on the right. It's 3 times the price of the magnum - actually almost 4. it's quite a bit quieter and also slower at 18K RPM. adjustable speed. It's nice to use for sure.
> 
> Anyway I wanted to have the magnum running the medium grit wheel and the CP running the fine wheel. KMS ran out of arbors so I decided to have a go at just printing one. I found something on thingiverse and converted it to have a 1/4 shaft also plastic printed. I printed with 5 perimeters (layers on the exterior of the part) and 70% infill. That lasted 30s in the grinder till I bumped it and it sheared right off. So I tried again - this time with 17 perimeters and no infill just solid all the way. That has lasted an evening of work so it seems to be ok. It's there in the picture. If you're keen to print one I can share the design. It would be better to have a metal shaft with a threaded on bolt holding the arbor.


So the plastic shaft style broke last night it probably lasted for an hour of work. Here is the next rev. I printed it with female threaded hole 1/4 and cut off a 1/4 bolt. This is working ...


----------



## PeterT (May 31, 2020)

Hmm.. for some reason I didn't snap pics of my rubberized bristle brush results. Must have forgot. Anyways its kind of a softer more even finish than the abrasive pads.

Here is my earlier cleanup of aluminum pan with amazon knockoff abrasive pads. It removes material pretty quick, even the finest grit pad. The swirls are kind of nice but I couldn't control them to be very even stripes so I cut out some regular 3m pad & it stuck to the hook & loop of my triangular edge sander. The finish was more even, kind of mat. The pics make the metal look a bit worse than real life. I had to use a wire brush on the corners & nooks & crannies, the pans are not exactly flat or even. 

I have one more pan to do. Now that I see what the abrasive pads can do, might go for the Classic Aviator treatment LoL.


----------



## Janger (Jun 1, 2020)

I want to see the aviator pan series Peter !


----------



## Janger (Jun 8, 2020)

Janger said:


> So the plastic shaft style broke last night it probably lasted for an hour of work. Here is the next rev. I printed it with female threaded hole 1/4 and cut off a 1/4 bolt. This is working ...
> 
> View attachment 9341



I put this design up on Thingiverse if you would like to print it yourself. I printed a few so I had a spare and one for each die grinder. 

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4439444


----------

